# Huntsman Spider Video



## Thumpage44 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey everyone, recently i got myself a beautiful pet huntsman spider  she is gentle and easy to handle and incredibly strong. Check out this video i made of her catching a big cockroach, please rate it i spent quite awhile making it 

[video=youtube;WDG10SDDPx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDG10SDDPx0[/video]

Thanks
Doug


----------



## wardy (Dec 6, 2006)

thats cool  were did you get the huntsman? and i dunno what to rate it becuase i havnt seen any other spider video things like that lol.


----------



## makaveli (Dec 6, 2006)

hahaha thats cool!


----------



## codeth (Dec 6, 2006)

bugger that


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome. Just rated and commented 

How old is she?


Teni


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 6, 2006)

I found the huntsman out in my yard  lol just rate the video what you feel it deserves, Shes about 2 years i think!

Thanks


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh lol 

She's great 

Teni


----------



## dellywatts (Dec 6, 2006)

How long to they normally live for. Is 2 years old for a spider?


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 6, 2006)

Im not sure, i know little about spiders  Ive heard some huntsmans can live up to 10 years but that might be rubbish ???


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 7, 2006)

I cant believe it! my video has gotten 6 honors :lol:


----------



## Stimpson (Dec 8, 2006)

Cool vid, and to music too, was she hard to coriograph?.........


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 9, 2006)

do huntsmans parthenogensisize?
i dont think so...


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

She was so easy to film  

parthenogensisize? huh? :lol:


----------

